# Unemployment club



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Is anyone here interested in having an unemployment club here on SAS? We could share updates on our job hunt - places we applied at, how the interviews went, the manner in which we got rejected, etc. Being jobless is frustrating. So this would be a place where we can support one another


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

There's a group for the unemployed, actually.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/unemployed-4-now/

Not very active, though.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

shadowmask said:


> There's a group for the unemployed, actually.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/unemployed-4-now/
> 
> Not very active, though.


That group doesn't look very productive... I think a new one would be a good idea. More of a finding a job support group... less of a "boo hoo I don't have a job" group.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Lol... yeah, I was thinking more of a thread, for updates and stuff :yes


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I just applied for a part-time package handling job... I have an interview on Monday  I hope I get it.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

^Good luck with the interview!


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

I like the idea 
This way we can motivate each other to get into the work world, which could do wonders for getting over SA.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

polythene said:


> What kinds of jobs are you guys looking for?
> 
> I meant to apply for something seasonal in retail, but I wonder if it's too late...


I don't think it's too late as long as you apply very very soon. Like before the end of this coming week. I've been using www.indeed.com to find local jobs.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

polythene said:


> What kinds of jobs are you guys looking for?
> 
> I meant to apply for something seasonal in retail, but I wonder if it's too late...


I'm looking for an office job, although I'd do retail as well. Retail must be good exposure therapy.

Today I was expecting a call for a second interview for a job I really really wanted to get, but there was no call so far. I called them and it seems like nobody's there...  :flush :rain


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

You guys could form your own company... then none of you would be unemployed.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

^I'd be up for it, lol.



veron said:


> I'm looking for an office job, although I'd do retail as well. Retail must be good exposure therapy.
> 
> Today I was expecting a call for a second interview for a job I really really wanted to get, but there was no call so far. I called them and it seems like nobody's there...  :flush :rain


Today I called them again, this time somebody picked up the phone and told me that I didn't make it to the second round. I applied for another three jobs today. Let's see if any of them call me back.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Steelmyhead, did you get the job? Today I applied at a youth employment agency.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

veron said:


> Steelmyhead, did you get the job? Today I applied at a youth employment agency.


That's great! Sorry to hear about that other job though... I'm sure something else will turn up soon.

No I didn't get the job, I chickened out for various reasons. But there's this other opportunity tomorrow for another similar company. It's a smaller operation, and hopefully less intimidating.

//edit: bleh... they only took the first 15 people


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I sent in ten online apps today. No dice. Isn't it ironic how when you're unemployed, you desperately want a job, yet when you have one, you wish you had more free time. All of this sitting around and not contributing to society is starting to get to me. :sigh Life sucks.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> That's great! Sorry to hear about that other job though... I'm sure something else will turn up soon.
> 
> No I didn't get the job, I chickened out for various reasons. But there's this other opportunity tomorrow for another similar company. It's a smaller operation, and hopefully less intimidating.
> 
> //edit: bleh... they only took the first 15 people


Oh darn 



shadowmask said:


> I sent in ten online apps today. No dice. Isn't it ironic how when you're unemployed, you desperately want a job, yet when you have one, you wish you had more free time. *All of this sitting around and not contributing to society is starting to get to me*. :sigh Life sucks.


Yeah, same here. If I don't find something soon I'm thinking of volunteering. I need to do something useful with my time, lol.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

temp agenices work pretty well sometimes, when i didnt have a job last year i had to go to a temp agency. the job was in a bucket making factory. the pay wasnt that bad, but if you were lucky they would call you in maybe three times a week. and if you do go sign up, dont be shocked if at nine o'clock at night you get a call asking if you can come in asap. luckily i found a job about a two months after being employed by them, but its def. not a bad idea.


----------



## Saqq (Dec 1, 2008)

Quit my job, will likely get denied EI based on what a former EI worker told me, but during the appeal - I should be able to provide additional reasons to get it with a doctors note (which should be reasonably easy to get with this ****ing SAS)

I also got a pretty semi-high job offer (that will like pay close to double + include travel which I always wanted to do) because well from a contact I used to work for, heard I quit my job:

[7:01:29 PM] x says: so here is what i am looking from you .... not sure 
[7:01:35 PM] x says: just my clients love you
[7:01:42 PM] x says: so therefore you are an asset
[7:17:18 PM] x says: i will get my ship in order and when you are ready to talk
[7:17:23 PM] x says: i will be ready to take you on
[7:18:49 PM] x says: they have to you were the man for years
[7:18:53 PM] x says: every one knew this
[7:19:25 PM] x says: Z losing you is like Chicago losing Jordan

X=new contact/boss
Z=old ceo boss

This has got me pretty excited, it's going to pay nice, allow travel (he mentioned brazil, mexico, and a few countries in europe). Hopefully the merger goes through around February because I seriously need a break, but this type of Job I would probably take tomorrow if it was needed, it's almost like a dream job for me (my dream job is teaching young kids about computers, but that doesn't seem to exist anymore - everyone figures stuff out on their own)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

hmm, count me in. i've been looking for an admin job and i've only had two interviews so far. i've had a couple of phone interviews where they put you completely on the spot as well. ugh, they're annoying.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm thinking about maybe starting a non-profit organization. I want to help people with SA. I know how to get started, but I don't think I can do it alone.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i applied for two jobs today. i'm aiming to apply for 3 jobs each day but i just couldn't find another one that was suitable. i.e not asking for experience, a driver's license etc haha.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Saqq said:


> [7:01:29 PM] x says: so here is what i am looking from you .... not sure
> [7:01:35 PM] x says: just my clients love you
> [7:01:42 PM] x says: so therefore you are an asset
> [7:17:18 PM] x says: i will get my ship in order and when you are ready to talk
> ...


Wow, those words sound wonderful  And it does sound like an exciting job! I'd love to travel for work.



nightrain said:


> I'm thinking about maybe starting a non-profit organization. I want to help people with SA. I know how to get started, but I don't think I can do it alone.


If you ever need online support, we're here 



strawberryjulius said:


> i applied for two jobs today. i'm aiming to apply for 3 jobs each day but i just couldn't find another one that was suitable. i.e not asking for experience, a driver's license etc haha.


Ahh yes. When you filter out all the jobs that require experience and such, not many seem to be left  I'm in the same position as you.

Btw I applied for 3 jobs today. For one of them I seem to be the perfect candidate - they only wanted a solid knowledge of English, and not many people here in Serbia have lived in an English speaking country. I'm really hoping they'll call, but am definitely not expecting anything.


----------



## Saqq (Dec 1, 2008)

veron said:


> Wow, those words sound wonderful  And it does sound like an exciting job! I'd love to travel for work.


It does, it's almost a too good to be true type offer, but these things happen in the real world, so who knows. He told me I would be able to hire my own staff (aka poach the good people from our old company lol -- legal or not, that's NOT what he said incase I'm some how under legal watch)


> Btw I applied for 3 jobs today. For one of them I seem to be the perfect candidate - they only wanted a solid knowledge of English, and not many people here in Serbia have lived in an English speaking country. I'm really hoping they'll call, but am definitely not expecting anything.


Grats, I've applied to 3 jobs total since I quit -- been offered a few small contract gigs, but nothing permanent. All I know is if I don't get this job and/or Employment Insurance is denied I'm going to literally be applying to 10 jobs a day

Here's also another hint for Admin/Support (trust me, you gotta start as support, unless you're in the 99% that gets lucky - so don't turn those down, take them for a year and move on -- hell you might even get upgraded, I went from lvl 0support to Lead Support Manager (which is basically a System Admin position based on duties) in less than 2 years bypassing 3 other people who have been there for years) type roles, in your cover letter, if you don't mind, put that the night shift would be ok - it might not mean much, but some of those HR types think people need to be around 24/7 incase a nuclear bomb explodes and their web app. that gets 10 hits a day needs to be up 24/7


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

I have applied for several jobs tonight. This puts my total somewhere in the dozens or hundreds the last 4-5 months. I've had 2 interviews, which resulted in 1 day of work for no money. I use Snagajob, Monster, Careerbuilder, Craigslist,etc.

I got an email response today that is probably legit, but I feel depressed that I'm even considering going further with it. I'm basically applying for as many %^&** jobs as possible while hoping that I might have a choice of which ^&*(* job to take. Of course that's what I thought 5-6 months ago. Figured I would have no problem finding 2-3 jobs as long as I wasn't too picky. Uh, No.

I have a car, no criminal history, some college, and work experience. So it must be pretty difficult without those, I would imagine. Or #1- Knowing the right people.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i couldn't find anything to apply for at all today.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

This thread's so cute veron.
I'm trying to find a loophole to the whole "call this number and talk to so and so" thing. Just found an email... I think.


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

Delicate said:


> This thread's so cute veron.
> I'm trying to find a loophole to the whole "call this number and talk to so and so" thing. Just found an email... I think.


I hate ads that say I have to call people too lol I rather email them. I should call them though *sigh*.

I'm not doing the temporary job thing anymore I guess I chickened out but it would be nice if I could be courageous enough to keep searching and applying, especially in person. I would really like to be earning my money it will give me a huge sense of pride and a sense of accomplishment.

*note to self: I must find motivation and be strong!*


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

coldmorning said:


> You guys could form your own company... then none of you would be unemployed.





veron said:


> ^I'd be up for it, lol.


yeah! this place seems like it would be fertile ground for an indie video game development company. All we need are a few artists, storytellers, programmers & musicians. I'm excited already


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

forever_dreamer said:


> I hate ads that say I have to call people too lol I rather email them. I should call them though *sigh*.
> 
> I'm not doing the temporary job thing anymore I guess I chickened out but it would be nice if I could be courageous enough to keep searching and applying, especially in person. I would really like to be earning my money it will give me a huge sense of pride and a sense of accomplishment.
> 
> *note to self: I must find motivation and be strong!*


 I know but it's setting you up for the most uncomfortable conversation isn't it? lol even for "normal" people.

Thing is most vacancies and applications are actually online now. I feel more confident walking in and meeting them knowing I already got to the interview stage you know?

I hope you find the motivation, you don't have to make huge steps just make steps. Sometimes when you push yourself too hard you create more anxiety the next time around. Good luck though.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

my dad gave my resume to this guy and i _might _have a job starting thursday. :blank


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

I have an interview Weds. I am hoping to line up several more interviews very soon- ambitious since I've had 2 all year. I will feel better if I have less pressure on 1 thing.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

TheGMan said:


> I have an interview Weds. I am hoping to line up several more interviews very soon- ambitious since I've had 2 all year. I will feel better if I have less pressure on 1 thing.


good luck!


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

strawberryjulius said:


> good luck!


Same to you. I thought I had a job with someone I knew, but I guess not. Hope your situation turns out well.

I am having an anxiety attack right now. I applied for multiple jobs online and 1 immediately came back with option to schedule interview. Was surprised. I guess I passed the weird psychological screening.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Good luck strawberryjulius and TheGMan! Phychological screening? Hehe sounds interesting. They didn't ask things like "Do you enjoy hurting small animals," did they?

Btw I applied for 3 jobs today (it always seems to be 3) and called two places. For one of them, I was called in for an interview later on today. I'm not sure what exactly this job involves (I'm afraid it might require telemarketing) but I guess I'll find out. Also, I was thinking of printing out some business cards for myself and taking them along with me. Apparently I don't leave a very good impression on interviews, so I'm hoping that this will give me something a little extra *fingers crossed.*

Edit: Just as I posted this, my cell phone rang! Somebody called me in for an interview tomorrow. She told me the name of the agency... and then I sounded like a complete moron, because I said "I'm sorry, I forgot what postition I applied for?" *longish pause at the other end of the line* Lol! Well, I hope that I didn't just ruin my chances. I'm excited :boogie


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

Yeah, most jobs here require online applications that include questions for screening. Some of them tell you if you "pass" and some don't. Others apparently let you schedule an interview if you get through it. Some ask what I consider political opinion questions but most are a long the lines of " I Love talking to people: Agree or Disagree" or " You are hard at work and a customer asks you a stupid question you don't understand: do you: A,B,C,or D?"

Good luck with your interview, veron. I wouldn't know how to make an impression myself. I always have a different voice and probably will shake.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

^Thanks! I'm pretty nervous too.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

veron said:


> Good luck strawberryjulius and TheGMan! Phychological screening? Hehe sounds interesting. They didn't ask things like "Do you enjoy hurting small animals," did they?
> 
> Btw I applied for 3 jobs today (it always seems to be 3) and called two places. For one of them, I was called in for an interview later on today. I'm not sure what exactly this job involves (I'm afraid it might require telemarketing) but I guess I'll find out. Also, I was thinking of printing out some business cards for myself and taking them along with me. Apparently I don't leave a very good impression on interviews, so I'm hoping that this will give me something a little extra *fingers crossed.*
> 
> Edit: Just as I posted this, my cell phone rang! Somebody called me in for an interview tomorrow. She told me the name of the agency... and then I sounded like a complete moron, because I said "I'm sorry, I forgot what postition I applied for?" *longish pause at the other end of the line* Lol! Well, I hope that I didn't just ruin my chances. I'm excited :boogie


That's great you got two calls back in one day. I hope they both go ok, it's a good thing if you're application prompts feedback. BTW that's totally the type of thing I'd do lol, try not to worry about it all companies call a similar position differen't titles anyway. And I can't call annonymously so props to you. *Positive vibes to you*



TheGMan said:


> Yeah, most jobs here require online applications that include questions for screening. Some of them tell you if you "pass" and some don't. Others apparently let you schedule an interview if you get through it. Some ask what I consider political opinion questions but most are a long the lines of " I Love talking to people: Agree or Disagree" or " You are hard at work and a customer asks you a stupid question you don't understand: do you: A,B,C,or D?"


Lol I HATE those things. The last interview I had was all about customer service and I'm thinking.... I really really realllllly don't care but... so I'm glad I didn't get it. I think i put on a good enough performance. On those quizzes just bull**** and say the right thing.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I'm stressing out cos I got a voicemail about a job I applied for and i didn't get the message until about 10 so I couldn't call back then. I couldn't hear the message earlier because I was out and the fricking wind wouldn't let me hear it. So I'm gonna call tomorrow but I hate SO so much returning phone calls, on a positive note I should be getting better at it cos I have done quite a few times now. I need to find out how to get to the place in case. Stress stress stress lol.


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

Looking for a job too. Sent my resume over craigslist to about twenty places. So far got one call back and the hours didn't fit my schedule 
A bit frustrating... keep thinking that my resume is not good enough, my experience, or me being out of job for two years....


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

Delicate said:


> I'm stressing out cos I got a voicemail about a job I applied for and i didn't get the message until about 10 so I couldn't call back then. I couldn't hear the message earlier because I was out and the fricking wind wouldn't let me hear it. So I'm gonna call tomorrow but I hate SO so much returning phone calls, on a positive note I should be getting better at it cos I have done quite a few times now. I need to find out how to get to the place in case. Stress stress stress lol.


I hate hate hate calling back too , nerve wrecking..

Today a woman called back from one of the jobs I applied too, I was so nervous my hands were shaking...


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

Delicate said:


> I'm stressing out cos I got a voicemail about a job I applied for and i didn't get the message until about 10 so I couldn't call back then. I couldn't hear the message earlier because I was out and the fricking wind wouldn't let me hear it. So I'm gonna call tomorrow but I hate SO so much returning phone calls, on a positive note I should be getting better at it cos I have done quite a few times now. I need to find out how to get to the place in case. Stress stress stress lol.


I hate returning calls, but I also hate answering them. I don't know which is worse. I like screening the voice mail in a way. Calling back allows some level of control ( preparing for it rather than being caught in the moment), but sometimes you have to deal with other people answering and not knowing what you are talking about and stuff like that.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

it's 4:42pm and i haven't been called, i'm going to assume i didn't get it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

applied for one job today. D: ugh, i wish i didn't decide to become unemployed when the economy is ****.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Delicate said:


> That's great you got two calls back in one day. I hope they both go ok, it's a good thing if you're application prompts feedback. BTW that's totally the type of thing I'd do lol, try not to worry about it all companies call a similar position differen't titles anyway. And I can't call annonymously so props to you. *Positive vibes to you*


Haha thanks  I think I just called so many people these months, that my anxiety slowly faded away.

For the interview I had yesterday, it did turn out to be about telemarketing... so I'm not too thrilled about that job. And for today's interview, I was an hour late. That's because it took me about an hour to find them:bash I got off at the right bus station, but the buildings aren't all on the street, and it's all a very irregular pattern. After I called them about 10 times asking for clarification, and asked about a hundred people on the street for directions, I finally found them, lol.

When I got there I had to fill out a form. One of the questions was "Do you easily make friends?" And I put yes :b Whatever will sell, haha. And I left them my business card. It's a real estate agency, but I'd be working only in the office. I was told they'd call me tomorrow for my training, and I really hope they do so. But this isn't all set - I guess they can still decide not to hire me... so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

For the questions on the interviews, feed them the bull **** they want to hear even if its not true. That way you have a better shot at the job. And if they don't believe your line of bs then the worst that can happen is you don't get the job. And if they do believe it then the worst that can happen to you is getting fired or quitting. Win win either way.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

And if anybody on here is talented enough to make video games I might be interested in paying for your services lol. I wouldn't really know where to start except for a few ideas I've had. Also, like somebody mentioned earlier, you could create an sa business. You would be surprised how easy it is to start something as long as there are enough people to participate. Just think, 1000 dollars isn't very much. But if you have 100 people with 1000 dollars you now have 100,000 dollars which could start up a small business. So if ye unite then ye shall be free :lol. Or maybe "if you build it they will come" :lol. Sorry, I'm losing my mind lol.


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

I have an interview today. I could only sleep 3 hours and woke up in the middle of the night. I either stay up all night and sleep during the day or go to bed early and wake up in the night. I tried to get another 3-4 hours but no use. So my interview will be near the "end" of my day. This could either be good or bad. I might be more relaxed or could be out of it.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

^Good luck! I think it's the norm to get little sleep the night before an interview, hehe. 

Btw the real estate agency didn't call. I didn't call them either, because now I've thought of my Career Idea #378: Air traffic controller. They're recruiting now and I applied... today, up until now I spent most of my time gathering various documents they need for application. My fingers are crossed...


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

veron said:


> ^Good luck! I think it's the norm to get little sleep the night before an interview, hehe.
> 
> Btw the real estate agency didn't call. I didn't call them either, because now I've thought of my Career Idea #378: Air traffic controller. They're recruiting now and I applied... today, up until now I spent most of my time gathering various documents they need for application. My fingers are crossed...


I think air traffic controller sounds like a great career and I think it pays well. I'm just trying to get an entry level job somewhere and take things one day at a time.

I have about an hour to go. I need to plan what I'm going to do regardless of the outcome. I have to make sure it doesn't get me down like last time.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I'll be rooting for you 

As for air traffic control... I think my chances of getting the job are almost like winning the lottery, because there's probably a ton of people who are going to apply. Provided I can even do the job in the first place *sigh*


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

I basically got stood up for the interview. I worked myself up for it and went. They ignored me and the person supposedly wasn't there. I did make myself talk to a few people who work there and walked around to other places. So it was somewhat of a healthy day, but.... I had a confirmed appointment and the interview did not happen. I don't know what to say about that.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh darn. I really dislike people who don't respect other people's time. I got stood up a few weeks ago too, but thankfully the place was only a 10 minute walk away from me.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Today I went to a job fair. My anxiety got the better of me and I ended up leaving after one minute. I couldn't talk to any employers with that many people around. I'm such a failure today :rain

On a more positive note: somebody called me for a job interview tomorrow. I was pretty happy, because I rarely get a call back when I send my resume. 

Also, I got an email from a possible employer, asking me if I have previous work experience, whether I'm married, and to send them a picture of me. Now why on earth does it matter whether I'm married or not... Not to mention how lame it is to ask for a photo with applications. What do they need it for, to see if I'm a meth user? Or verify that I have basic grooming skills? *rolls eyes*


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

veron said:


> Today I went to a job fair. My anxiety got the better of me and I ended up leaving after one minute. I couldn't talk to any employers with that many people around. I'm such a failure today :rain
> 
> On a more positive note: somebody called me for a job interview tomorrow. I was pretty happy, because I rarely get a call back when I send my resume.
> 
> Also, I got an email from a possible employer, asking me if I have previous work experience, whether I'm married, and to send them a picture of me. Now why on earth does it matter whether I'm married or not... Not to mention how lame it is to ask for a photo with applications. What do they need it for, to see if I'm a meth user? Or verify that I have basic grooming skills? *rolls eyes*


I remember going to a job fair once and just walking around the building for an hour and not talking to anyone. I would have been better off leaving after a minute. I'm sure we can all relate to that.

On the plus side, congrats getting the interview.

On that last thing, it sounds like they have some other kind of position in mind that is not a legit job opportunity. Sounds creepy.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

TheGMan said:


> On the plus side, congrats getting the interview.


Thanks  I think it went ok. He basically told me about the job and then asked me if I had any questions... I tried to show some interest by asking things. I'm not sure if I came across as confident enough. I guess we'll see how it goes.



TheGMan said:


> On that last thing, it sounds like they have some other kind of position in mind that is not a legit job opportunity. Sounds creepy.


A lot of people here are asking for photos, it seems to be an acceptable thing to do... (although _legally_ speaking, I think it's not). I have an interview with them on Monday. Apparently I passed the marital status test, yay.


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

veron said:


> Thanks  I think it went ok. He basically told me about the job and then asked me if I had any questions... I tried to show some interest by asking things. I'm not sure if I came across as confident enough. I guess we'll see how it goes.


I have definitely made the mistake in the past of not seeming interested enough or curious about the company/job by asking questions. I always make sure to have some prepared and then think of more during the interview. I had a job I did not get a few months ago, but I felt like I represented myself well because I kept coming up with things to add to the discussion.



veron said:


> A lot of people here are asking for photos, it seems to be an acceptable thing to do... (although _legally_ speaking, I think it's not). I have an interview with them on Monday. Apparently I passed the marital status test, yay.


Seems a little odd to me, but hopefully that turns out ok. I guess it depends on where it is and what the job is.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Ok, so I had an interview with that guy yesterday... and it was a marathonly 40 minute talk, lol. We spent about half of that time talking about Canada. Once he found out that I lived there, he was quite curious and kept asking me questions. "Are they really quite different from us? Do people do drugs there as much as here? Do they ride motorcycles?"

He said he can't make up his mind whether to hire somebody with experience, who he'll have to reteach, or somebody with no experience, who he'll have to start teaching from the beginning (and that would be me). I couldn't find anything to say to that. I mean, I couldn't just say, "I think you should hire me," lol. 

I also asked him about the marital status thing. Apparently not being married is a plus in his book because he could more easily get the person to stay overtime :?

I'm hoping that one of the last two places I interviewed with will give me a call... I feel like something is about to happen soon :boogie


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

Guess I can join this now that I'm actively looking for work. I'm kinda making it my full-time job to find a full-time job, but that just means I sit on my *** and browse the internet all day. Although I'm getting back to reasonable sleep hours, and drinking less on weekdays.

Sent out 2 resumes over the last week, and a guy I know is passing one along to his HR dept. Hopefully I can score an interview or two here in the next week.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

veron said:


> I also asked him about the marital status thing. Apparently not being married is a plus in his book because he could more easily get the person to stay overtime :?
> 
> I'm hoping that one of the last two places I interviewed with will give me a call... I feel like something is about to happen soon :boogie


That's really weird that they asked that :?... Anyway good luck! And wow 40 minutes long? I guess the conversation was flowing ok.


ivankaramazov said:


> Sent out 2 resumes over the last week, and a guy I know is passing one along to his HR dept. Hopefully I can score an interview or two here in the next week.


 Hopefully , good luck.

I have a question for you guys... Do you get really, severely nervous about getting calls back from applications? All I want is to hear back but at the same time it's the last thing I want because each time the anxiety gets so much worse.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ahh, I have a group interview next Wednesday. I think I'm just going to try my best and use it as exposure since it'll be hard to compete with all the bubbly/outgoing ladies that are likely to be there.


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

Delicate said:


> I have a question for you guys... Do you get really, severely nervous about getting calls back from applications? All I want is to hear back but at the same time it's the last thing I want because each time the anxiety gets so much worse.


Nah, although I can see how that could happen as you're putting yourself out there. I try to remember that my resume is going into a stack or inbox with a bunch of other resumes, and eventually somebody is going to spend a few minutes pulling a few to interview. If I end up in the trash can, no biggie.

After an interview, different story.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

ivankaramazov said:


> Nah, although I can see how that could happen as you're putting yourself out there. I try to remember that my resume is going into a stack or inbox with a bunch of other resumes, and eventually somebody is going to spend a few minutes pulling a few to interview. If I end up in the trash can, no biggie.
> 
> After an interview, different story.


 Yeah lol interviewing sucks.
I actually meant, I don't mind if I get looked over but I get almost too much anxiety when I _don't_ get looked over and get called for an interview. Then the anticipation of that. Getting rejected doesn't cause me anxiety at all it's just a little disheartening. I think it's mainly because the last few interviews I had it was a case of "Well, could you come in today?" then gave me two hours to pick an outfit, get ready, figure out where I'm going and how to get there...
If someone could just offer me a job straight off the bat that'd be greeeeat!


strawberryjulius said:


> Ahh, I have a group interview next Wednesday. I think I'm just going to try my best and use it as exposure since it'll be hard to compete with all the bubbly/outgoing ladies that are likely to be there.


 If it's any help, the only successful interview I had happened to be a group one. I wasn't outgoing at all but I made sure I was engaging well with the group I got split into and just listened actively and made eye contact. Apparently in most of them they'll split you into little groups and give you a project to do, I wouldn't worry too much about that just... if it's the case I mean... try to engage well with your group because they want to see how you work with others. I hope it goes well.


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

That's pretty bush to bring you in the same day. I need at least a day or two to get my mind right before an interview, that wouldn't work to well for me.


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

I think I might just give up at this point. I was stood up for an interview. I called and left messages and they never got back. This is a well-known corporation, and very unprofessional to say the least. Then I returned another call I got- got the voicemail. Never heard back from that one either.

I think I might just try to see what I can salvage self-employment wise. Maybe I'll ask for some of the money people get for not working, since I've applied for dozens of jobs and tried everything I can. Maybe I should rob someone so I am more attractive to an employer who wants a tax break.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Delicate said:


> I have a question for you guys... Do you get really, severely nervous about getting calls back from applications? All I want is to hear back but at the same time it's the last thing I want because each time the anxiety gets so much worse.


Hmm not really. Interviews aren't easy, but I know they're the next step to getting the job. If they're calling you to come on the same day, maybe you could tell them it's inconvenient for you and ask if you could come another time?



strawberryjulius said:


> Ahh, I have a group interview next Wednesday. I think I'm just going to try my best and use it as exposure since it'll be hard to compete with all the bubbly/outgoing ladies that are likely to be there.


Good luck  I'm curious as to what that will be like. I went to one of those before but it was just somebody telling us about the company and giving us further instructions for our application. Luckily I wasn't required to talk at all.



TheGMan said:


> I think I might just give up at this point. I was stood up for an interview. I called and left messages and they never got back. This is a well-known corporation, and very unprofessional to say the least. Then I returned another call I got- got the voicemail. Never heard back from that one either.
> 
> I think I might just try to see what I can salvage self-employment wise. Maybe I'll ask for some of the money people get for not working, since I've applied for dozens of jobs and tried everything I can. Maybe I should rob someone so I am more attractive to an employer who wants a tax break.


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

Getting setup on an interview with a place that's like 80% women.

This will go either very well or very badly depending on the weather :blank


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Delicate said:


> I have a question for you guys... Do you get really, severely nervous about getting calls back from applications? All I want is to hear back but at the same time it's the last thing I want because each time the anxiety gets so much worse.


Yes. I want a job so bad but my heart skips a beat when the phone rings. I always let it go to voicemail and then call them back after I'm prepared. I've been caught off guard way too many times and my anxiety goes into overdrive when they start asking screening questions.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

ivankaramazov said:


> Getting setup on an interview with a place that's like 80% women.
> 
> This will go either very well or very badly depending on the weather :blank


Depending on the weather? hehe. Good luck with it!

So today I made a follow up call with the guy who interviewed me for 40 minutes and asked him if he had made a deicision yet. He sounded kind of nervous, and he said "I was just about to send you an email. I'll send it to you now and we'll talk tomorrow, ok." That sounded promising enough... Well, it's been a few hours since that, and I received no email from him. I wish he would have just told me he wasn't going to hire me over the phone. I've been obsessively checking my email before I realized what he'd done. Grrrr


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm happy to say that I finally found a job! Woo hoooo :yay It's for working in a pet shop  I had an interview on Monday, and today I got a call from them, telling me I can start on Friday. 

Interestingly enough, the guy I talked about above ^ offered me a job as well. It's kind of ironic how for months there was nothing, and then all of a sudden I got two offers simultaneously.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's funny how often that happens. Congratulations!!!!!!!! Sounds like a really awesome place to work also so I'm sure it will be great fun.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Saqq (Dec 1, 2008)

Grats on the job! On the other hand, I think I just got accepted for Employment Insurance!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

veron said:


> I'm happy to say that I finally found a job! Woo hoooo :yay It's for working in a pet shop  I had an interview on Monday, and today I got a call from them, telling me I can start on Friday.


Yay! I used to work in a pet store. It was kind of fun. At least watching ferrets run around with coffee cups on their heads was kind of amusing.


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

veron said:


> I'm happy to say that I finally found a job! Woo hoooo :yay It's for working in a pet shop  I had an interview on Monday, and today I got a call from them, telling me I can start on Friday.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the guy I talked about above ^ offered me a job as well. It's kind of ironic how for months there was nothing, and then all of a sudden I got two offers simultaneously.


Congratulations!


----------



## Lovesick Loner (Oct 19, 2009)

veron said:


> Is anyone here interested in having an unemployment club here on SAS? We could share updates on our job hunt - places we applied at, how the interviews went, the manner in which we got rejected, etc. Being jobless is frustrating. So this would be a place where we can support one another


I've been on unemployment compensation for over a year now. It's awful. Do they give you good unemployment benefits in Yugoslavia?


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Saqq said:


> Grats on the job! On the other hand, I think I just accepted for Employment Insurance!


Thanks, and congrats to you too!


zookeeper said:


> Yay! I used to work in a pet store. It was kind of fun. At least watching ferrets run around with coffee cups on their heads was kind of amusing.


Hehe, that does sound like fun  This store only has fish, but oh well, one day I will convince the boss to get some cute furry animals as well.



TheGMan said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks 



Lovesick Loner said:


> I've been on unemployment compensation for over a year now. It's awful. Do they give you good unemployment benefits in Yugoslavia?


Hmm, I'm not sure about unemployment benefits here. I doubt I'd be eligible though because my parents both have income, and I'm living with them. Btw we're called Serbia now :b


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I've been out for 5 months now. I can't even get interviews. Did manage to get one job, but after 2 days they told me they didn't think it was a good job for me. So it was quit or be let go. I quit.


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

Have sent my resume out and applied online to about 5 or 6 jobs over the last two weeks, so far no pings back. That's normal in my experience, I usually start to get really discouraged and then people start calling. Even a colleague who said I was a sure thing for his company has been maintaining radio silence. Hopefully activity picks up this week. December is a notoriously dead month for my industry so I'm pretty much a nimrod for waiting this long to start looking.


----------



## Saqq (Dec 1, 2008)

ivankaramazov said:


> Have sent my resume out and applied online to about 5 or 6 jobs over the last two weeks, so far no pings back. That's normal in my experience, I usually start to get really discouraged and then people start calling. Even a colleague who said I was a sure thing for his company has been maintaining radio silence. Hopefully activity picks up this week. December is a notoriously dead month for my industry so I'm pretty much a nimrod for waiting this long to start looking.


honestly 5-6 is nothing, when I was hiring at my company (before I quit) I'd post a job bank ad / craigslist ad - I'd get over 40-60 resumes - this is just outside of Toronto too, not even Toronto.

Unless you have a specific skillset/job where there actually are only 5-6, start applying for everything you could do, you don't need to meet 100% of the requirements, thats just the dream applicant, but he's usually an ******* and you don't want to hire him anyways, you want to train someone to do your work so you don't have to do it


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I have an interview tomorrow morning. I've been so ill today though I'm not in the mind frame. The guy on the phone was asking about the weekend and stuff and my voice was so raspy he probably thought I was hungover but no I was violently ill lol. I'm not really up to it but I'm just gonna wing it, it's a kind of job I've never interviewed for but really want it. I feel rough as hell though.


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

Saqq said:


> honestly 5-6 is nothing, when I was hiring at my company (before I quit) I'd post a job bank ad / craigslist ad - I'd get over 40-60 resumes - this is just outside of Toronto too, not even Toronto.
> 
> Unless you have a specific skillset/job where there actually are only 5-6, start applying for everything you could do, you don't need to meet 100% of the requirements, thats just the dream applicant, but he's usually an ******* and you don't want to hire him anyways, you want to train someone to do your work so you don't have to do it


I could probably be applying more places but I write software and 75% of the ads are IT recruiters. AKA scum of the earth. If I can't link a job listing to a legit company, I don't mess with it. I'd rather have the plague than have a recruiter get ahold of my phone number.

What industry were you working in?


----------



## Saqq (Dec 1, 2008)

ivankaramazov said:


> I could probably be applying more places but I write software and 75% of the ads are IT recruiters. AKA scum of the earth. If I can't link a job listing to a legit company, I don't mess with it. I'd rather have the plague than have a recruiter get ahold of my phone number.
> 
> What industry were you working in?


IT - Sys Admin.

what's so bad about IT recruiters? I've never heard anything like that before other than they take a nice chunk on your salary for getting you the job


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

Saqq said:


> IT - Sys Admin.
> 
> what's so bad about IT recruiters? I've never heard anything like that before other than they take a nice chunk on your salary for getting you the job


I dealt with a few when I was fresh out of college, and they were monumental idiots. One of them flat out lied to me about the salary of a position to get me to go on an interview, and another sent me to a DBA interview saying that it was a web development position. Which led to me literally saying to a guy, "Yeah man, I don't know **** about Oracle but I do know that we should both lose that recruiter's phone number."

I'm sure there are decent ones. Beyond my personal experiences I guess my beef is that I have a natural objection to the concept of a middleman. With the resources out there today, I don't really see a need to give them 10% of my first year salary for throwing **** until it sticks you know?

Negativity aside, I got a promising lead today. A position opened up at a company that made me an offer when I was there as a consultant a while back, and the director I was under contacted me to guage my interest, then sent my resume to HR. It's a really chill place and I already know their business well, I'm thinking the only way I don't land it is if I give them a reason not to hire me. Which I may very well do.


----------



## annie1000 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Ugh*

I've been unemployed for 3 and a half months and I am starting to get really depressed. I've probably applied to 30 jobs, and had 1 interview and I can hardly take it anymore. I blame it some on the holidays (I stopped getting calls from employers toward the end of thanksgiving time), but this really sucks! 
I have a degree and have considered getting a crap retail job, but the stress isnt worth it. My husband makes plenty, I just want a job so that I can have something to do/feel good about myself.
Send good vibes my way so I can get a job!

P.S. Thank you for listening to me vent!


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

I got rejected by Target. :| (Seriously, for a stock position)

I've been out of work for years. My last position was a volunteer job doing data entry and filing back in 2007. Since then, I've returned to college to finish up a certificate in Medical Office Administration. I'm just getting back into looking for a job after some major setbacks with my SA. 

Anyone else have the problem of not working for a long time, but still managed to find a job, please post about your experience, or send a PM. I need to know there's hope for me. Thanks.


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

Has anyone here ever worked as a nanny? My parents are kind of furious that I'm trying to get work as a housekeeper or nanny because I have a college degree. But those seem more manageable for me than a crap retail or restaurant job.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I had an interview today  and have another next Wednesday. 
I want a job so bad, but the stress I feel before these things is killing me. :afr
Oh well, such is life. IOW, life sucks. :b


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

i've gotten about...5 interviews this month. I applied to over 40 jobs. 2 recent interviews look promising. hopefully i get something soon again.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I'll join.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

emptybottle2 said:


> Has anyone here ever worked as a nanny? My parents are kind of furious that I'm trying to get work as a housekeeper or nanny because I have a college degree. But those seem more manageable for me than a crap retail or restaurant job.


Do what will make you happy. What about working in a creche or something as an extra option?


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

low said:


> I'll join.


Take my spot. I just accepted a 2 month contract position.

I guess I'll need the spot back in 2 months, though.


----------



## estelle85 (Jan 22, 2008)

hm nanny dosen't sound bad at all.


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

I wish I were still on unemployment


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

I just recently moved since my bf got a new job. After working in a drama filled sub sandwich shop for 3 years, I'm happy to not have to be forced into a new job until I'm ready. So I'm enjoying my break.


----------



## Tiffx (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm unemployed but I have a few jobs I'm applying for right now. It does suck though because I feel almost worthless.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Since I recently got fired/laid off, I'm back to being unemployed. :rain My mother once again thinks I'm enjoying unemployment and not trying hard enough to find a new job. I guess I'll have to offer my parents to pay my part of the rent; hopefully they will get off my back then.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

veron said:


> Since I recently got fired/laid off, I'm back to being unemployed. :rain My mother once again thinks I'm enjoying unemployment and not trying hard enough to find a new job. I guess I'll have to offer my parents to pay my part of the rent; hopefully they will get off my back then.


  I'm sorry to hear that. I haven't checked this thread in a while so I want to belatedly say congrats on the two offers you got! That's amazing. I'm sorry that doesn't help right now though... I'm also back in the unemployment club. *waves*... well I have been for a couple of months now lol.

I just had an interview at a huge designer store that I wasn't going to apply to because I didn't think I had enough experience but they called me!! Found out about an hour after that I didn't get it but I feel more confident because that was the highest one of my applications and although today I got really, really sick from anxiety the interview felt like it went smoothly. My last interview was like a "how to not do an interview" demo.


----------



## Hobo Sapiens (Oct 20, 2006)

I've had a couple of interviews recently. The last one seemed to go pretty well, and I was happy that I'd hit it off with the interviewers and showed them what an all-round peachy guy I am.

When I didn't make the cut for the second round, I decided to call them to see if they could give me some constructive feedback.

Their main points were that I 'seemed very, very, nervous' and didn't make good eye contact.

Boo. Had no idea my nerves were so obvious.
Back to the drawing board.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I am frankly quite annoyed at the rampant elitism throughout this thread. For example: "I don't want just another shiity retail job". Can you afford to be really picky? I know in my area people cannot. I am not saying that working at such a job should be a life goal, but does working at such a job define you? I personally don't think so. And if you aren't making any progress at a decent paying position, what is so wrong with working at a lower skill-type job? 

The worst job that I ever had was working in the bottle room of a grocery store; it is not pleasant. The weird thing is now that I have a different outlook on life, it wouldn't be so bad for me now. More than likely it would still suck. I just wouldn't let it ruin my life. So it's all about perception. I think just doing "something" with your time is important. And it may not be prestigious to make sandwiches or count out change, but hell it is better than sitting on your duff pondering the possibilities.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

veron said:


> Since I recently got fired/laid off, I'm back to being unemployed. :rain My mother once again thinks I'm enjoying unemployment and not trying hard enough to find a new job. I guess I'll have to offer my parents to pay my part of the rent; hopefully they will get off my back then.


Sorry to hear that


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Delicate said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I haven't checked this thread in a while so *I want to belatedly say congrats on the two offers you got!* That's amazing. I'm sorry that doesn't help right now though... I'm also back in the unemployment club. *waves*... well I have been for a couple of months now lol.
> 
> I just had an interview at a huge designer store that I wasn't going to apply to because I didn't think I had enough experience but they called me!! Found out about an hour after that I didn't get it but I feel more confident because that was the highest one of my applications and although today I got really, really sick from anxiety the interview felt like it went smoothly. My last interview was like a "how to not do an interview" demo.


Thanks, hehe. If anything, at least now I have some work experience and I think finding the next job will be easier. It's also good to hear that your interview went smoothly  They'll probably keep on getting easier to do.



Hobo Sapiens said:


> I've had a couple of interviews recently. The last one seemed to go pretty well, and I was happy that I'd hit it off with the interviewers and showed them what an all-round peachy guy I am.
> 
> When I didn't make the cut for the second round, I decided to call them to see if they could give me some constructive feedback.
> 
> ...


Oh no! Well, at least now you know what you need to work on. I hate it when I seem like an ideal candidate for something, and then get rejected for reasons I'll never know. Good for you for calling them up.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> Sorry to hear that


Thanks. This job was fun (for the most part) while it lasted, hehe. I learned a lot.


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

Was just told yesterday that my job is unavailable for next year. I wanted to move on anyway but now I have to. All the good jobs require real interviews, I'm a good candidate on paper but not in person. idk maybe if I apply to jobs I'm not interested in, just to practice? would they find out?


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

You could try that. Practice makes perfect


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Ahhh I'm so nervous! Tomorrow I'm going to a nearby city to have an interview... in ENGLISH :afr It's one thing to write, but a completely different thing to speak in it. Our phone conversation went rather awkwardly... which is not a good thing, since this job is in a call center. Yikes. Also, he said he wants me to meet other people working there... uh-oh. I'm already feeling the awkwardness of tomorrow. Why can't I be normal, whyyyyy


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Go in tomorrow with a cane and a dark pair of sunglasses and pretend your blind. If he doesn't hire you that is discrimination. If he does hire you, you never have to look directly at your coworkers and they will not feel akward about that!


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

:lol Lol I guess I have 24 hours to find a cane...


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Good luck Veron, your writen English is pretty perfect I know it's harder to speak a language but still. And you're not abnormal interviews are stressful enough and you've been given a couple of other things to be nervous about. Taking that challenge at all is a triumph in my opinion, hope it goes well!!


----------



## Aint Nothin Impossible (Mar 11, 2010)

I've been trying for food service jobs, but its tough cuz I don't have any experience in it.
Still, I applied to a Not your average Joe's, and a catering company.
I'm nervous about learning to wait tables, but I figure I've gone out to eat a lot, so it can't be that hard.
Still, like most of you I'm in mopey depressey mode that I don't have a job yet. Been about two months so far.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Im moving to Florida in a couple weeks and I am very worried about if I can get a job over there or not


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Delicate said:


> Good luck Veron, your writen English is pretty perfect I know it's harder to speak a language but still. And you're not abnormal interviews are stressful enough and you've been given a couple of other things to be nervous about. Taking that challenge at all is a triumph in my opinion, hope it goes well!!


Thanks Delicate 

I had the interview and good grief, it didn't go all that bad. It got really awkward in the end there, as I was sitting in his office waiting for a ride to the bus station. Several times, he asked me, "So, is there anything else you want to ask?" As you can see I have that rare gift of making people (who are otherwise confident) feel kind of nervous around me.

Anyway, he offered me the job. He has around 20 people working for him (mainly females), and they seemed alright. Thankfully the job isn't just answering phones, so I think I could do it. My biggest worry is that this is the night shift, and he wants somebody for long term, to stay at least a couple of years. I said I'll think about it and then get back to him.

Aint Nothin Impossible and hickorysmoked, good luck with the job search


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Congratulations! That's great. I hate when they ask if I want to ask anything lol. I read in all the good interviewing guides to always have a question but I found I was trying to make up things I wanted to ask and it made me look stupid. 

I have an interview on Monday I'm really nervous, it's only a part time job but no full time places are taking me. I sometimes get more nervous about getting to the place than the interview!


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Yay I get to be part of a club for once. So far I've put out applications all over and haven't heard anything so my job hunting is pretty uninteresting. I keep searching the job network for the college and watching for jobs at places like the local library but it's gotten me nowhere. :| Someone write me a resume. So far I've held one job that was for my mom's business, I've finished no degrees, and I have no skills except that I can type insanely fast. People don't want someone that can type insanely fast but can't answer phones and can barely interact with customers. Maybe when my health improves again I'll just look for a job unloading trucks in the back.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Akane said:


> Maybe when my health improves again I'll just look for a job unloading trucks in the back.


That's kind of what I've been doing since I got my degree which is pretty sad. Until recently, it has been pretty good (new management :roll), but with a degree I feel I should be doing better than driving forklifts.

I've got my own apartment/flat, so I suppose that's something. It's just frustrating working below yourself due to health problems with clueless peers/family asking "wtf??" all the time.

Well, it's better than having no income and living with my non-supportive parents screaming at me to "grow-up!!" every day.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Delicate said:


> I have an interview on Monday I'm really nervous, it's only a part time job but no full time places are taking me. I sometimes get more nervous about getting to the place than the interview!


Good luck with that!


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

veron said:


> Good luck with that!


Thanks, I'm really freaking out, and it's quite hard to get to from where I live. I feel like not going but I'll beat myself up either way... :?


----------



## Stevep27 (Nov 20, 2009)

I will most likely be joining this club soon


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

Ditto, I will be joining this club soon. Rumor at one job is that we're all going to be laid off at the end of the month. Based on how business has been doing and the disappearing faces each day, I'd say that's more than rumor. Another job has already cut my hours to a big whopping 0 hrs. I'm still officially employed there so I won't have an employment gap at least.


----------



## Tiffx (Sep 28, 2009)

So I've been applying for jobs and I was wondering how to address a cover letter appropriately when no address details are provided or anything? All I know is the company name and location. 

This confuses me. :|


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Tiffx said:


> So I've been applying for jobs and I was wondering how to address a cover letter appropriately when no address details are provided or anything? All I know is the company name and location.
> 
> This confuses me. :|


I use

(date)

Dear Sir/Madam.

RE: Application for (whatever the position is)


----------



## Tiffx (Sep 28, 2009)

I was thinking about calling the company tomorrow but it might be a bit late. 

I think I'll use 'dear hiring manager' or something like that? Cover letters are really annoying.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well my dad is in recruitment and recommended what I wrote, it seems formal enough but I guess it will not harm you to call them at all, in fact they might look at it as taking some initiative which is always good.


----------



## Tiffx (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for your help.  

I'll give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

Yea I am looking for an internship or job this summer. It's hard when you dont have any work experience.


----------



## Stevep27 (Nov 20, 2009)

YAY! Today I get to join this club


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

^Lol

All you new folks are welcomed


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

I had a meeting with a potential client that could help pull my business up to the level where I should at least make a living. At the same time my personal life is in shambles. It seems like whenever one thing goes right another goes very wrong. And unfortunately the good thing tends to be what I value less. When I was a kid I had a fantasy of growing up to be rich and alone. I changed my mind about that long ago, but I may just get what I wanted.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I've been given over a week to worry about this group interview. I've been through that before and even got a job out of it but wow, stress. I don't like to see my competition and do cheesy little games with them lol. Well I haven't thought much about it until today and now I'm a bag of nerves even though I have a week left to wait.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

I am unemployed for this Summer, but I found Volunteer/Internship with a local Semi Bball Pro League this Summer. 
Plus another Possible Local Football Semi Pro League Internship/Volunteership that might be on the way. I have a meeting with the lady this week. 
I need alot of experience and these will give me that. Plus it will look good on my resume.


----------



## savroz (Apr 1, 2006)

How do you guys explain a big gap (9-month) in your employment history? I would not have this gap if I included 3 different jobs I had during this gap.

2 of these 3 jobs are relavant to my first permanent full time job. I stayed at one for 3 months, and the other 2 weeks.

I used to include the 3 month stint in my resume, but without fail I would get questions about why my stay there was so short (as it is a well-established company).

I am feeling so stressed out about this now as I feel like I am at a dead end. I have been looking for jobs and going for interviews but to no avail. I was offered a 2nd interview though at a company that seemed keen on hiring me, but I rejected even attending the interview as I was afraid I would quit AGAIN, if I got the job.

Sometimes I don't know if I should just tell my interviewers the truth - that it is because of my SA that I am job-hopping and missing out on great career opportunities.

I felt like going for studies to overcome this problem, but I don't really like studying, and I don't have the money as well.

I am feeling SO depressed over this...can someone give me some good advice...

Sorry for the long and whiny post.


----------



## Justonekitty (Apr 12, 2010)

Maybe this is not good advice but can't you tell them that you had to care for a sick family member, but now they have stable care enabling you to work full time now??? My question is how do I explain being fired. Everyone naturally thinks when someone gets fired they deserved it, but its not true. I worked my butt off and even did my boss' work. I got fired by her boss. They try to say I didnt do an assignment when it was totally assigned to someone else. I had been told that they wanted to get rid of me because they wanted to get rid of my position. The person that screwed up is someone important's family member so theyd never toss her. So what the heck do I write - one application asks for a specific reason for leaving my job.. The official reason was "Poor job performance" even if I had just gotten an excellent evaluation less than 6 mths before.


----------



## alkanterah (Apr 17, 2010)

I applied at walmart for a night stocking position. The interview was an absolute nightmare. One person asking oddball questions about situations I've been in and how I've handled them, all of them 3-4 parts. Two others sat watching me, looking annoyed at my long delays as I tried to think up answers to situations I've never been in. 

Several I answered only to have them give me blank stares and they would repeat the question. Thought my face was going to melt off it was so hot. But afterwards she implied that I had the job and only had to do another interview with her boss and to sit out in the break room and wait for him to come in, but he never did.

Told me they would call me and have me come in and do some formalities and go have my drug test. Happy day!

But then they didn't call for 3 days, and the point came where I wasn't cradling my phone everywhere I went and they called while I was in the shower. Called back and couldn't find who had called. Never called me again, and never rang my alternate numbers. Have a feeling they called me the one time then just called whoever they interviewed next. 

All I know is, I'll never do that again. 

But I guess I have to so I don't know that.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

^That sounds pretty heavy especially considering the role was just in stock. They need to mellow out, employers in retail, I'm sick of jumping through ridiculous hoops too. That wasn't your fault that you couldn't get through to them a lot of people wouldn't even have bothered calling back (I'm basing that on my lazy job hunting friend lol, she got a voicemail about a position and was like oh nevermind I'm not calling back). They should have given you a clearer message too. You should commend yourself for getting through that interview and getting the interview in the first place. Sorry you didn't get it though.


----------



## savroz (Apr 1, 2006)

Justonekitty said:


> Maybe this is not good advice but can't you tell them that you had to care for a sick family member, but now they have stable care enabling you to work full time now??? My question is how do I explain being fired. Everyone naturally thinks when someone gets fired they deserved it, but its not true. I worked my butt off and even did my boss' work. I got fired by her boss. They try to say I didnt do an assignment when it was totally assigned to someone else. I had been told that they wanted to get rid of me because they wanted to get rid of my position. The person that screwed up is someone important's family member so theyd never toss her. So what the heck do I write - one application asks for a specific reason for leaving my job.. The official reason was "Poor job performance" even if I had just gotten an excellent evaluation less than 6 mths before.


I read somewhere, if you got fired, just tell them the truth. Tell the (slightly twisted?) truth but don't bad mouth them (e.g. maybe say there was a misunderstanding)


----------



## marc72 (May 1, 2010)

MissChocolateMilkshake said:


> I am unemployed for this Summer, but I found Volunteer/Internship with a local Semi Bball Pro League this Summer.
> Plus another Possible Local Football Semi Pro League Internship/Volunteership that might be on the way. I have a meeting with the lady this week.
> I need alot of experience and these will give me that. Plus it will look good on my resume.


YES keep it up! not only you are building your resume but your confidence as well. Who knows you might meet someone there that wants to hire you or know someone else working at another job that needs someone. network !!!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I lack references big time so all that I can think of to do right now is volunteer so that I can work on building references.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm in this club now, too. I forgot how much I hate looking for a new job. blah. Do any of you know a good format to use when constructing a resume? Also, what's the best foot-in-the-door office job I can get? I just want a friggin office job for, if nothing else, the job experience I could add to my resume.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Delicate said:


> ^That sounds pretty heavy especially considering the role was just in stock. They need to mellow out, employers in retail, I'm sick of jumping through ridiculous hoops too. That wasn't your fault that you couldn't get through to them a lot of people wouldn't even have bothered calling back (I'm basing that on my lazy job hunting friend lol, she got a voicemail about a position and was like oh nevermind I'm not calling back). They should have given you a clearer message too. You should commend yourself for getting through that interview and getting the interview in the first place. Sorry you didn't get it though.


 Oh irony. I also had a horrific interview for a stock position. She even helped me answer a couple of questions. Plus 2 other awful interviews in the same week. One where I rolled in 10 minutes late and the other where it was a group interview and I didn't know this, I suspected since I was told it was an hour long... in the group situation I froze though... It gets to me because I had some of the best idea's but whilst giving feedback to the managers about this task they would have given credit to my partner cos she was a ****ing loud mouth. That's 3 failures in a week (assumed failure, we'll see it's correct). Shoot me... Is there any job that doesn't require a bull**** interview that's not relevent of a realistic situation? Seriously it's such bull****.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Just hit three months of unemployment! I had my first interview two weeks ago, and it didn't go so well. It was at 9am, and once I arrived I couldn't find the place because it was an array of trailers. When I finally found the place, I was lead straight into the conference room. No chance to catch my breath or pull myself together. Of course, I never heard back from them. It's kind of ****ty because it was a menial data entry job that paid a lot loss than my old job back in Alaska. I'm not sure how much lower I should be aiming... Oh, California...


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm thinking about applying for a job as a dog walker...

Its funny, I told my dad this, and I was wondering if he would think I was joking... but he didn't. And I wasn't. I think it'd be a cool job.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

That would be awesome. I need a job bad, I've applied for 5 so far. Not one interview though. Hope I get a job.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Cerberus,

No, but I worked in an travel office for a placement. Answered phones, delivered tickets, filed brochures.

try indeed.com

Look up General Office Clerk, Administrative Assistant, Data Entry, File Clerk, Mail Clerk

http://www.careerjet.com/wsearch/jobs?s=entry+level+office&l=USA&lid=55&b=21

On your resume include ability to prioritize, time management, accounting experience, any computer programs like excel, microsoft office.

http://www.cvtips.com/resumes-and-cvs/file-clerk-sample-resume.html

http://www.jobsfreeforall.com/jobs/...d&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=SimplyHired


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Delicate said:


> Oh irony. I also had a horrific interview for a stock position. She even helped me answer a couple of questions. Plus 2 other awful interviews in the same week. One where I rolled in 10 minutes late and the other where it was a group interview and I didn't know this, I suspected since I was told it was an hour long... in the group situation I froze though... It gets to me because I had some of the best idea's but whilst giving feedback to the managers about this task they would have given credit to my partner cos she was a ****ing loud mouth. That's 3 failures in a week (assumed failure, we'll see it's correct). Shoot me... Is there any job that doesn't require a bull**** interview that's not relevent of a realistic situation? Seriously it's such bull****


agghh! I hate those interview questions. They're such a load of nonsense. They don't predict job performance at all. All they really tell the interviewer is that the interviewee is a good story teller. "Tell me about a time you had a problem, how you fixed it, and blah blah blah." I had an interview last week for a friggin server job, and I didn't get it because the silly interviewer actually took those questions seriously.


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

I've been turned down for yet another clerical position, via email this time. I've had three interviews for office support positions, and I've been turned down for all of them. (There was a state position two weeks ago that I was turned down for the same afternoon that I really wanted...it still hurts).

But, in supposedly good news (which it's not), I have an interview scheduled for a movie theatre tonight at 8:30. Of course I'm not going to the interview...why is it I got two job offers last month, but they were only for service industry jobs? "Any job is better than nothing", right? Not for someone my age, it isn't. 

Well, I'm going to Office Team this afternoon and waste my time there. Then I'm going to interview for a volunteer position at a hospital tomorrow...yay, more volunteer crap to add to my resume!


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

heh I really hate having to apply for jobs that I would have applied for before college. I just got an interview at fashion store. It's some hip, young 20's fashion store, and I have no idea what I should wear to the interview. Something tells me hawaii interview attire (aloha shirt and khakis) wouldn't cut it. I'm not really all that fashionable. I guess I'll try to be as metrosexual as possible. LOL


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ive got a job but im looking for a second one so im joining this thread still counts right? lol
anyway i was going to go jobhunt today but its raining, like thunderstorm raining!!! 
i'll go out tomorrow.
question though, is it weird to wear a pencil skirt and a blouse if youre only applying to restaurants and crap like that?? like is it too much?

and
good luck with the jobhunt everybody!! dont let it get you down keep going!


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

kathy903 said:


> question though, is it weird to wear a pencil skirt and a blouse if youre only applying to restaurants and crap like that?? like is it too much?


No, it's perfect. If you're applying for a hostess job, it's actually better if you dress up when you're applying, because your appearance will count for a lot. Even if you're applying for a server position, putting your best face forward makes a big difference from everyone else.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

for data entry, assisstants, and office positions in general, is there some certificate that you need? Have any of you had ay data entry jobs?


----------



## marc72 (May 1, 2010)

*data entry*

Not easy getting data entry jobs unless maybe employment agencies not sure. not saying its impossible but for some reason or another, I dont see them as much as i use to.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I think a lot of data-entry (and other back office) work has been outsourced to India etc. They want locals to do the more client-based, social intensive stuff these days. It's probably the worst time in history to have social problems.


----------



## marc72 (May 1, 2010)

*you are right*

you are indeed correct regarding outsource work. I remember in the mid 90's it was easy to get legal coding jobs, basic mailroom jobs these were good jobs for social phobias, You need to multi task now a days. Security jobs at night in a corporate environment or museum late night is not bad Ive tried security at a condominium .

I trade online but not much income so im not starting out with much. summer time is hard finding work especially competing with summer time .

Lots of sales store jobs though here in NY.


----------



## FaintOfHearts (Sep 13, 2009)

I want to apply for this position in Americorp through my school. Were suppose to help kids read and mentor and stuff. My friend who already works there has to constantly break up fights and deal with crazy little kids. It sounds like a nightmare and Id have to do it everyday but at least there's money.

Also Ive applied to a couple grocery stores, places that shouldnt be hard to get a job at, but it seems UNICRU has screwed me once again.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Well, I didn't get the stupid fashion store job. I've applied to so many damn jobs. 

I guess I'll try and volunteer at a hospital, although I wouldn't be surprised if I was rejected by them too. I need to improve my resume though. My job history sucks, and my bachelor's degrees aren't worth a damn in the job market. I am frustrated.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Delicate said:


> Oh irony. I also had a horrific interview for a stock position. She even helped me answer a couple of questions. Plus 2 other awful interviews in the same week. One where I rolled in 10 minutes late and the other where it was a group interview and I didn't know this, I suspected since I was told it was an hour long... in the group situation I froze though... It gets to me because I had some of the best idea's but whilst giving feedback to the managers about this task they would have given credit to my partner cos she was a ****ing loud mouth. That's 3 failures in a week (assumed failure, we'll see it's correct). Shoot me... Is there any job that doesn't require a bull**** interview that's not relevent of a realistic situation? Seriously it's such bull****.


Further irony, I got offered that job I thought I screwed up the interview at. I didn't love working in retail last time but it's not full time so I don't need to feel tied down if it sucks and I have time to persue other things which I wanted to be flexible enough for. It's not within customer service which I'm glad about and it's involving an aspect of visual merchandising which is a part of styling, which is the area I'm aiming for career wise so I'm pretty happy. Actually, I'm extremely relieved since it was pushing a year since I had a real job. I sound dramatic but it was severely depressing me on top of other things so it's one thing less to stress on.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

How often do you guys have to submit your claims? Mine is every week which is annoying! A friend of mine said he only had to do it every other week. I wish it was just automated.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm going to a job fair soon and I'm freaking out. Is my resume good enough? Do I look like crap? Will my answers be good and will I deliver them well? Will I . . . arrgghh


----------



## seswick (Feb 13, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> I'm going to a job fair soon and I'm freaking out. Is my resume good enough? Do I look like crap? Will my answers be good and will I deliver them well? Will I . . . arrgghh


I was until a few months ago a recruiter/headhunter... if you'd like a hand with your resume let me know, I spent alot of my time writing and rewriting people's CV/resume's 

Also a member of the unemployment club and it's making me freak out


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

seswick said:


> I was until a few months ago a recruiter/headhunter... if you'd like a hand with your resume let me know, I spent alot of my time writing and rewriting people's CV/resume's
> 
> Also a member of the unemployment club and it's making me freak out


Thanks. I sent you a pm. Good luck with your job search.

------

Well, I got a temp job. I'll be asking tourists questions on Waikiki beach. lol For some reason, I don't think this will be too bad. It doesn't pay well, though. :/


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Delicate said:


> Further irony, I got offered that job I thought I screwed up the interview at.





Cerberus said:


> Well, I got a temp job. I'll be asking tourists questions on Waikiki beach. lol For some reason, I don't think this will be too bad. It doesn't pay well, though. :/


Congrats you two!

I'm also happy to say that I found a little job as well. It's only 2 hours a day, but oh well, that'll do for now.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Congrats to you both too! 
Yeah you can maybe get more hours or find something else in time, mine is only four hours a day but yeah, it's a start.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

> Well, I got a temp job. I'll be asking tourists questions on Waikiki beach. lol For some reason, I don't think this will be too bad. It doesn't pay well, though. :/


Must really suck. You know, the surf, the sand, hot women always walking around in skimpy clothing. I think most guys would do that job for free lol.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

Got fired last week and lost my house because the owner sold it. So far i've applied for 13 jobs no luck :/ Went to some businesses today wish me luck And i live in the top 20 cities in the us for worst unemployment


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Cerberus said:


> Well, I got a temp job. I'll be asking tourists questions on Waikiki beach. lol For some reason, I don't think this will be too bad. It doesn't pay well, though. :/


Scratch that. I quit two hours into my first shift. I hated it. I've done something similar to this job before. I thought that I could tolerate it this time around, but I couldn't. It was a BS job anyway. It was only going to last a week. I met them somewhere, the guy explained a few things, told us good luck, and then he took off.

I feel a little bad about it because it was the only job I could get in a month, but I hated it.

blah. I don't know what I'm going to do. I've applied to at least 50 jobs with no luck. The job market here sucks. I think I might move back to Utah. The job market there is better than here. I'm not sure "paradise" is worth the higher cost of living and extra work I would need to put in to be able to live here. So, I'm thinking I'm just going to make this into a summer "vacation."


----------



## wheretogo (Dec 27, 2008)

Starting since January, I've applied to jobs on a daily basis ranging from 1-5 per day. 
I have only received two phone calls for an interview and nothing else. I am starting to feel lower and lower. I really want to find a job and move to a new city


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

ugh I'm seriously starting to feel like a complete loser. Job placement agencies have been a waste of time for me. Not even a stupid temp agency has been any help. On top of that, I've applied to at least 50 jobs, and still no job. I've mainly been applying at really lousy jobs lately (retail, warehouse, etc.) and still nothing. 

I tried to volunteer at a bunch hospitals to improve my resume, but all volunteer positions are full. hah! What the **** is that? I can't even get a damn volunteer job.


----------



## sparkationsgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

> ugh I'm seriously starting to feel like a complete loser. Job placement agencies have been a waste of time for me. Not even a stupid temp agency has been any help. On top of that, I've applied to at least 50 jobs, and still no job. I've mainly been applying at really lousy jobs lately (retail, warehouse, etc.) and still nothing.
> 
> I tried to volunteer at a bunch hospitals to improve my resume, but all volunteer positions are full. hah! What the **** is that? I can't even get a damn volunteer job.


Do you have a bachelor's degree? These lousy retail jobs may not want to hire you because you are overqualified. Maybe you should list highschool as the highest level of education completed lol. That's what I'm going to do.

Also, retail places usually have mass hiring rounds. They usually hire near the christmas season when everyone wants to contribute their consumerism to the economy, all in the name of Jesus. Also watch out for the beginning of summer, when retailers usually want to latch onto hormonally raged teenagers with free time.

I also considered volunteering at a hospital at one point. But that was only because my cousin-in-law used this as a conditional if I wanted him to get me a job at a coffee shop inside the hospital. The whole process is actually quite long. You need to get tested and get your vaccinations, and wait a while before you actually get a phone call. A lot of people volunteer at the hospital. I suggest you turn your eye to small, non-profit organizations which could use a hand. I got a job at a local senior's day service centre quite easily.


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

I have yet another interview I won't be attending today. It's for yet another service job, working as "ship's crew" on a couple of the ships that are permanently docked around the harbor. It's part cashier/part tour guide/part lackey and punching bag for out-of-towners. It's not something I can do for eight hours a day on weekends, even if the job does only last till September. It's a shame, in some ways. I do have an interest in nautical and naval history, so I could bring something to this job. But I won't be able to stand up to the insults and subtle (or not) jabs at my appearance. It's bad enough I'm technically female...but since I'm a particularly ugly female, that's going to create a lot of hostility from tourists who expect to see pretty young things working the downtown attractions. So, no go once again. Ah well...


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

sparkationsgirl said:


> Do you have a bachelor's degree? These lousy retail jobs may not want to hire you because you are overqualified. Maybe you should list highschool as the highest level of education completed lol. That's what I'm going to do.
> 
> Also, retail places usually have mass hiring rounds. They usually hire near the christmas season when everyone wants to contribute their consumerism to the economy, all in the name of Jesus. Also watch out for the beginning of summer, when retailers usually want to latch onto hormonally raged teenagers with free time.
> 
> I also considered volunteering at a hospital at one point. But that was only because my cousin-in-law used this as a conditional if I wanted him to get me a job at a coffee shop inside the hospital. The whole process is actually quite long. You need to get tested and get your vaccinations, and wait a while before you actually get a phone call. A lot of people volunteer at the hospital. I suggest you turn your eye to small, non-profit organizations which could use a hand. I got a job at a local senior's day service centre quite easily.


I have two bachelor's degrees. I think you're right that that might be why they're not hiring me. I also think it's because I'm a "haole" (it means white person or foreigner). I guess I'll start not listing it. The only problem with that is that my high school GPA is pathetic and I can't really explain why I have a whole bunch of easy part time jobs over the years except by pointing to my college education. It's infinitely frustrating that my degrees can't seem to get me a job that pays well, and they may also be preventing me from getting lousy paying jobs. :bash

I'll look into volunteering at other places.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Well, I worked a temp job today. It was nice to get out there and work. I'm so sick of filling out application after application. I also networked a bit and got information on a job that the company has available. They know I'm a hardworker now, so hopefully that will help me get the job.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> Well, I worked a temp job today. It was nice to get out there and work. I'm so sick of filling out application after application. I also networked a bit and got information on a job that the company has available. They know I'm a hardworker now, so hopefully that will help me get the job.


I was about to recommend temp jobs and I saw your comment.

----------------------------------

Basically you can work as a labourer and all construction sites need plenty of that. I have my OFA ticket (Occupational First Aid) and I get between 16 to 18 dollars an hour for doing both labor and first aid. So far I've been able to find a couple of jobs and both times I've worked for a few months straight so it's possible. 
If anybody lives in Vancouver (Canada) and is interested, I can recommend some temp agencies 

btw, regular laborers get between 11-12 dollars an hour here in Vancouver if you're interested.


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

Well, temp agencies only work if you're young. I haven't received one call from the Office Team I signed up with a month ago (I called them once, left a message, never received a call back), or the Goodwill Services around here.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

*One big long rant...*

Well, I'm finally starting to feel better about leaving my fomer job. (Yes, yes, I know I shouldn't have done it in this economy. It was a really negative environment, I was beginning to have concentration/performance problems, I felt like I couldn't work with my coworkers anymore, and it wasn't the kind of place where you could work independently from your coworkers and it was affecting my mental health. I HAD to get out of there). I'm feeling more comfortable with the idea of applying for jobs and I have applied for a few now. I have also contacted my former employer to see about temping and she told me that she doesn't have any assignments right now, but I can apply. I will be doing that on Monday. I contacted another place to see if they have any temp opportunities, I looked at their full-time board and it is sparse (temping is a good foot in the door sometimes). I'm applying for permanent jobs too. I want to apply for retail, which I will make myself do. I'm worried that I will be turned down, because I have no retail experience and I have to contend with teenagers/young adults for Summer jobs right now. I have OODLES of customer service background though. I'm excited, but scared too, because it seems no one can find a job right now. I _need_ a job to keep me from going stir crazy and to feel like I am making a contribution. I'm still in my own apartment and would like to keep it. I am going back to school in the Fall, so that is good, and maybe it will lead to opportunities. "sigh" Sorry for rambling.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Okay, I just read in, "What Color Is Your Parachute?" that applying online is ineffective the vast majority of the time. Great. My main method of applying for jobs turns out to be the least effective. Now I get to dress up everyday and apply in person, unless the company tells me to just go home and apply online like many of them do :bash. Nothing is ever easy.

Another thing the book mentioned is that interviews are about as predictive of job performance as pulling a name out of a hat. And if human resources conducts the interview it's _less_ effective at predicting job performance than pulling a name out of a hat. Fantastic.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I got a job offer today for a retail job. I hope they don't change their minds for some reason.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, it looks like my unemployment woes are over... at least for now 



veron said:


> Anyway, he offered me the job. He has around 20 people working for him (mainly females), and they seemed alright. Thankfully the job isn't just answering phones, so I think I could do it. My biggest worry is that this is the night shift, and he wants somebody for long term, to stay at least a couple of years. I said I'll think about it and then get back to him.


^It's been about three months since this happened. Recently I got in touch with him, saying I'm ready to take this job, and he told me to come ASAP! I'm so happy right now  A little nervous, too, because I need to pack my bags and move.

Good luck to everyone else who's looking!


----------



## PollyGlot (Jun 5, 2010)

*Wow, how do you all even get through the interview process? I'm so scared of saying the wrong thing, being incompetent, just trying to 'pass for normal'. *


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

^It gets easier as you do more of them


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

I had an interview as cashier at 2pm.I'm quit nervous now.So far i have went to a few job interviews but all didn't call back.I hope i get the job this time but I'm also scared if i get the job.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ah, this job search is depressing. Experience, experience, experience! I have none.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

So today I've applied for: 3 Administration jobs, 1 Voluntary Administration job and 1 flyer distributer job.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Ah, this job search is depressing. Experience, experience, experience! I have none.


Yeah sucks when you're looking at ads and all you see is "senior" or "7+ years experience" wanted

How the hell am I supposed to get experience if you won't let me iiiinnnnnnnn to get it, goobers!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Nothing to apply for today, I sort of expected that since it's Saturday. I will be doing some resume building Excel work tonight, though.


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

I had an interview at 2pm this afternoon.I'm interviewing for general clerk but i'm worried since i'm not really good at computer.We'll see how it'll be later.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Good luck milo001!


----------



## meevi (Jun 30, 2010)

I am going to start a club on employment networking.


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Good luck milo001!


Thank you.But the interview went quite badly as the interviewer asked me "you are scared are you?"

I don't think i'll get the job.The job is not really hard but i think the social interaction will kill me.


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

I had another interview at 3 or 4pm for cashier work.God i don't know if i can do it or not but i keep calling for job interviewing.Some of the time i can't find the place(i had no car) and the other time i just get "we'll wait and see how after we interviewing the rest".Part of me didn't want to find anymore job because i know that it won't work.

Update:I didn't went to the interview because my sister said the place is very busy during peak hours.I don't think i can manage that.


----------



## stephmae (Jul 11, 2010)

Yay I've found my fellow bums   I'm still a student, but I've been looking for a part-time job the past couple of weeks. I'm starting to get really frustrated as I have too much time on my hands, it's discouraging. :|


----------

